# Chinese Chicken Wings



## kitchenelf (Dec 30, 2003)

CHINESE CHICKEN WINGS
Many Chinese restaurants deep-fry the wings, but the high-heat roasted method used here is far healthier and the taste is delicious.

*Recipe was edited on 01/01/04*

Chinese Marinade:
1 1/4 cups soy sauce (I use low sodium)
1 1/4 cups rice wine or sake 
1 cup water 
12 whole scallions, ends trimmed, smashed with the flat side of a knife 
10 cloves garlic, smashed with the flat side of a knife 
2 1/2-inch chunk fresh ginger, peeled, then cut into 10 slices about the size of a quarter, each smashed with the flat side of a knife
_*I added about 1-2 TBS of garlic chili sauce to the marinade also.  It was the perfect addition but next time I will add about 1/4 cup or more to give it a bigger "bite".*_

3 1/2 to 4 pounds chicken wings (about 20), rinsed and drained 

Stir the Chinese Marinade ingredients in a saucepan and heat until boiling. Reduce the heat to low and simmer for 10 minutes. Let the marinade cool slightly.

With a sharp knife separate the drumettes from the wingtips at the joint. Place all the pieces in a bowl or a deep pan and add the still-warm marinade. Stir to coat, cover with plastic wrap, and let the wings marinate for several hours, or overnight if possible, in the refrigerator.

Preheat the oven to 500°F. Line a cookie sheet with aluminum foil and arrange the wings on the cookie sheets. Brush liberally with the marinade. Roast for about 40 minutes, turning once, until the wings are cooked and crispy brown at the edges. Serve hot, at room temperature, or cold as an appetizer or an entrée with a vegetable and steamed rice. 

Makes 6 servings

_This marinade would be great for a pork tenderloin also.  I think this one is going to be used a lot!! _


----------

